

Evaluating an Industry that Doesn't Exist - reasonattlm
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2009/11/evaluating-an-industry-that-doesnt-exist.php

======
jamesbressi
"The sudden cracking in 2005, referred to by geologists as a "mega-dike
intrusion", opened up a rift over 20 feet wide in places."

Scientists seem to be the only group that don't have to worry about their
terms being PR (politically correct). Science terminology trumps social word
transformations.

